# South Dakota Late Season?



## nbaker (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll be up in Western SD come the end of December, is the late season MZ season usually good hunting?


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Yes, any open deer season is good hunting!


----------

